

LLVM 2.8 Released - ioquatix
http://www.llvm.org/releases/2.8/docs/ReleaseNotes.html

======
dododo
_Clang C++ is now feature-complete with respect to the ISO C++ 1998 and 2003
standards._

this seems like a pretty big milestone. in particular, clang now has a libc++.

they also mention now supporting objective-c++. that's got to be one strange
beast to code in.

~~~
ioquatix
LLVM is "sponsored" by Apple, who are keen to see good Objective-C support;
Objective-C++ isn't really a combination of C++ and Objective-C, its more a
compatibility option between different libraries and APIs.

~~~
msbarnett
> Objective-C++ isn't really a combination of C++ and Objective-C, its more a
> compatibility option between different libraries and APIs.

Eh, I'd say that's even more misleading.

In the same sense that Objective-C is a strict superset of C, Objective-C++ is
a strict superset of C++, adding the same features to C++ that Objective-C
adds on top of C.

In practice, this means that you can mix Objective-C++ and C++ in the same
file (but you can't treat C++ classes and objects as Objective-C++ classes or
objects, or vice-versa).

~~~
ioquatix
I think you've misinterpreted my post. I /generally/ agree with what you've
said.

------
avar
Today's discussion about the clang 2.8 release:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1762335>

------
ioquatix
Source code visualisation of LLVM development over 9 years:
<http://www.oriontransfer.co.nz/research/code-visualisation>

------
ioquatix
Release announcement : [http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/llvm-
announce/2010-Octobe...](http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/llvm-
announce/2010-October/000036.html)

------
anonymous245
I don't understand the hype.

I downloaded and installed the Mac binaries, but it couldn't compile the STL
headers that Xcode installed.

It's _FAR_ from production quality, IMHO.

